# pesticides and bees



## ChasWG (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Brian Suchan (Apr 6, 2005)

Judging by how the broodnests look to be not straightened out after being set on the ground that beek prolly doesnt care. Hope those arent ur bees btw


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

What are the thousand words? I have no context information. What is the pesticide? Were there any bees there? Is the beek an idiot? For all I know the photographer planted the sign. One thing we do know is that this issue has been politicized so one shouldn't jump to conclusions on the basis of an ambivalent photo. We all know that some pesticides are insecticides and that some insects are pests and some are not. The photo says nothing. Am I missing something? I would say it has some artistic value.


----------



## Bradley_Bee (May 21, 2008)

I am the beekeeper. Brian , I can tell you those brood nests are perfectly straight. Michael if you cannot see the bees in the background your probably in need of better lenses and maybe you should re-evaluate your idiot comment to concern yourself. The pesticide sign is on an adjacent alfalfa field from where my bees are contracted in to an Alfalfa seed job. They have different owners and are being sprayed with a chemical probably advertised as Mustang. For an alfalfa weevil. I was contacted by the pesticide company and they were supposed to spray at night or in the early morning hours. Wether they did or not I do not know. I came to check the bees today and ran into this sign. If its dangerous enough for me to enter then how is it not dangerous for my bees 30 feet away. That was the irony of the whole picture. This photo speaks a thousand words about how we as beekeepers and people alike are constantly bombarded by pesticides. This year, in my valley has been the worst year ever. Michael, you are definitely missing something.


----------



## MichaelShantz (May 9, 2010)

Thanks for providing more information. Perhaps if you were to offer to pay the owner of the alfalfa grower for any weevil damage he would agree not to spray. At any rate they are apparently spraying at night in consideration of your interests. What are you doing in consideration of their interests? Are you opposed to all pesticide usage despite their great positive benefits? Are the two alfalfa growers cooperating with one another? What would be the correct arrangement between you and the alfalfa guys? I think it bears looking at from both sides. Now it turns out that the photo was indeed misleading. The other parties appear to be acting professionally.


----------

